# VLC Videostream umcodieren?



## -Ener- (20. März 2006)

Ich probiere seid einiger Zeit mit VLC herum einen Videostream von einem Film mit 120min Länge ins Internet zu senden so das 1 User diesen Film mit recht guter bild und tonquali anschauen kann ohne diesen direkt herunterzuladen, dabei ist mir die Option des umcodierens aufgefallen, nur wie mache ich das beim VLC? was trage ich da ein damit wenigstens 1 User bei meiner upload-rate von 74kb/s einen Film in Fullscreen recht gut anschauen kann ohne ruckeln und aussetzern?

Bitte helft mir!


----------

